# Low Volume on Plex App



## TheJoeVA (May 18, 2021)

I just got a Tivo Edge and the only way to hear any of the movies i play in Plex is to turn my volume up all the way. I tried the audio boost and turning on and off Dolby in the app settings with no change. The Plex app works great on my Tivo Minis and my Premiere 4 and never had an issue with those. The Plex volume is also fine on other platforms outside of Tivo. Has anyone else ran into this?


----------

